# American Idol starting a few minutes early



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

We just received an update that American Idol is, yet again, adding two minutes to the start.

FOX
Wed. 3/12/08 
Delete

8:00pm-9:00pm: The Moment of Truth
9:00pm-10:00pm: American Idol

Add 
8:00pm-8:58pm: The Moment of Truth
8:58pm-10:00pm: American Idol

Times posted are EDT. Adjust locally as necessary.

In a previous thread, people reported that it still ran over its alotted time, so pad accordingly.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Aaaaarrrrrghhh!!!

Thanks Jerry!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

First two min are usually crap anyway and I ff through it but still good to know just in case, thanks Jerry.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

Keep in mind that it may still run long no matter what they tell us.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Einselen said:


> First two min are usually crap anyway and I ff through it but still good to know just in case, thanks Jerry.


1st 2 minutes? 1st 10-12 minutes really.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TiVoJerry said:


> Keep in mind that it may still run long no matter what they tell us.


Jerry since this change is over 24 hours away what are the chances that our TiVo(s) won't update in time?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

I can't honestly say. There are several links in the chain of delivery to each unit in the field and a number of reasons why it may or may not happen. Even if we have the data available for download before tomorrow, not all units will connect and index that data in time.

And to be honest, I really didn't bother to dive into determining the likelihood when this notification came across my desk. 

Personally, I'd suggest padding the start of your American Idol request by 2 minutes if you care about the opening sequence. If you do receive the update, your request would overlap a previous program by 4 minutes, allowing Overlap Protection to still work properly. Personally, I think the opening isn't anywhere near important as the end results for this particular program. I'd suggest padding the end of the program and not worry too much about missing the open, but I wouldn't be surprised if others disagree.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

TiVoJerry said:


> I can't honestly say. There are several links in the chain of delivery to each unit in the field and a number of reasons why it may or may not happen. Even if we have the data available for download before tomorrow, not all units will connect and index that data in time.
> 
> And to be honest, I really didn't bother to dive into determining the likelihood when this notification came across my desk.
> 
> Personally, I'd suggest padding the start of your American Idol request by 2 minutes if you care about the opening sequence. If you do receive the update, your request would overlap a previous program by 4 minutes, allowing Overlap Protection to still work properly. Personally, I think the opening isn't anywhere near important as the end results for this particular program. I'd suggest padding the end of the program and not worry too much about missing the open, but I wouldn't be surprised if others disagree.


Thanks again for posting the warning and then keeping up on this thread, I was just wondering the logisitics of getting the new guide data in time and was thinking that if a TiVo phones in less then every 24 hours (mine last connected this morning 3:30 AM and then will reconnect tonight a little after midnight) why it would not be able to get the new guide data. Personally I am gonna risk it as the opening is usually here is all the people and here are our judges, the first singer (for the performance show) and then first interesting part (for the results show, the one in question on wed) is usually at least 5+ min in.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks Jerry. Minor correction: Times posted are not EST. They are EDT.


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

SSDW (Same Shtuff, different week). You'd think they'd figure these things out sooner. 

***time change***
Wed. 3/19/08 
Delete 
8:00pm-9:00pm: The Moment of Truth
9:00pm-10:00pm: American Idol (Live E/C, same-day taped M/P)

Add 
8:00pm-8:58pm: The Moment of Truth
8:58pm-10:00pm: American Idol (Live E/C, same-day taped M/P)

I didn't see feedback about whether or not it ran late last week, but warn that you should pad appropriately, especially if they continue to wait this late into every week to make changes. I'd like to see them put a choice up for people to vote....."If you'd like for us to figure out how to schedule programming to run on time, dial *** on your cell phone now! Vote soon, vote often!". aye caramba 

aindik, thanks for the EDT correction. :up:


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Thanks again Jerry, this is one of the reason why TiVo rocks so much.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Einselen said:


> Thanks again Jerry, this is one of the reason why TiVo rocks so much.


Though to be honest, it would "rock" even more if this updated info *were in our Tivos*.


----------



## susani8 (Jan 14, 2006)

mattack said:


> Though to be honest, it would "rock" even more if this updated info *were in our Tivos*.


I watched this evening's show from the recording (offset about 1 hour so I can ff over the interview shtuff) and my TiVo picked it up right at the beginning, and ended maybe 30 seconds early- no real need to change the time on my end. So, by the above definition, my TiVo really does "rock"! :up:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

susani8 said:


> I watched this evening's show from the recording (offset about 1 hour so I can ff over the interview shtuff) and my TiVo picked it up right at the beginning, and ended maybe 30 seconds early- no real need to change the time on my end. So, by the above definition, my TiVo really does "rock"! :up:


The time changes are for the Wednesday results show.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mattack said:


> Though to be honest, it would "rock" even more if this updated info *were in our Tivos*.


Well yell at FOX first because they are the ones who likes to announce it about 48 hours out. TiVo then of course updates the info once they hear it but with having to spread out over so many TiVos there is a chance that some will not get the new time before the start of the show, so what TiVo does is come here and announce to us. Other companies probably would not do the same and so TiVo rocks because of the customer service. (another example would be Stephen stepping in and passing along customer info when there are complaints.)


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

mattack said:


> Though to be honest, it would "rock" even more if this updated info *were in our Tivos*.


I agree that it would truly rock if we could speed up how we get information out to units in the field. Unfortunately we are not the only link in the chain (provider creates info & sends to TMS, TMS process through their system/servers & sends to TiVo, TiVo processes through system/servers has ready to send to DVRs). There is definitely room for us to improve our part in the process. I, personally, expect there will be a day when we proactively send out a signal to broadband-connected units to send them updates on the fly (yet another reason to get your DVR off of a phone line).

NOTE: This is merely an expression of personal opinion/desire and not to be interpreted in any way as some cryptic slip of the tongue. Seriously.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

Same thing tonight?


----------



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

The guide data I'm seeing at my desk shows the program scheduled from 8:58pm - 10pm (PDT). It runs up against the local 10 o'clock news, so it doesn't have much room to run late.........but you never know. There is safety in padding.


----------

